# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Balancing Robot by Kris Temmerman

## Airicist

Kris Temmerman

----------


## Airicist

making a Balancing Robot

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> First steps in making a balancing robot using stepper motors, Arduino and MPU 6050

----------


## Airicist

making a Balancing Robot (part 2)

Published on Dec 1, 2015




> Part 2 of making a balancing robot 
> using a Raspberry Pi as main controller and installing a camera and face detection with OpenCV

----------

